# Solaris's WC setup :) [56k Warning]



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

kk guys i got my WC setup now my GX2's wont be here till tomorrow but ill run of of a pci card so i can bench the rig with the new cooling...lokksee


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 28, 2008)

mmm tasty, I want watercooling even more now


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome! 

I wish I had the funds and the time necessary to do something similar. I'm sure that with the hardware you have you'll be able to oc further and get some impressive benching and gaming fps results!

[Btw your title was a bit misleading, for me at least, lol at first I thought you had set up a rig in your bathroom..... lol sorry I couldn't help it!]


----------



## Steevo (Oct 28, 2008)

Gaming in the water closet, the toilet tank is your resovoir, the flush changes your coolant.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

lol bathroom thats like an extreme mod sorry for the pics my camera sucks well not my camera so much as my ambient lighting..here is the pic of the coolant i forgot to show you guys


----------



## MRCL (Oct 28, 2008)

That fan and radiator look a bit dusty


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

MRCL said:


> That fan and radiator look a bit dusty



its a used kit but no worries im cleaning every thing


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 28, 2008)

I take it that's sneeky's old setup, right? Glad to have you join the ranks of Water Cooled rigs. I did a couple of weeks ago, and I'll never look back. My advice though is to really take your time when you set it up the first time, and triple check for leaks for like an hour after you set it up, with paper towels in hand.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I take it that's sneeky's old setup, right? Glad to have you join the ranks of Water Cooled rigs. I did a couple of weeks ago, and I'll never look back. My advice though is to really take your time when you set it up the first time, and triple check for leaks for like an hour after you set it up, with paper towels in hand.



way ahead of you boss when i bought hose camps at home depot last night i bought plummers tape to stick around the barbs im taking no chances and ya she's sneekys old kit. haha im using the 650i till i get my new mobo too and this used to be sneekys mobo so im basically running his old system.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> way ahead of you boss when i bought hose camps at home depot last night i bought plummers tape to stick around the barbs im taking no chances and ya she's sneekys old kit. haha im using the 650i till i get my new mobo too and this used to be sneekys mobo so im basically running his old system.



Good decision on the tape. I'm using teflon tape on all of my barbs.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> its a used kit but no worries im cleaning every thing



i have a friend with a dirty kit somewhat worse than that what do you recomend I use to clean it for him? (lighting fried his motherboard, im replacing it figured i would touch it up too)
Thanks


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 28, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> i have a friend with a dirty kit somewhat worse than that what do you recomend I use to clean it for him? (lighting fried his motherboard, im replacing it figured i would touch it up too)
> Thanks



Blow it all out with canned air, then clean with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 28, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Blow it all out with canned are, then clean with rubbing alcohol.



couldnt have said it better....


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 29, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Blow it all out with canned air, then clean with rubbing alcohol.



thanks, that's easy enough


----------



## steelkane (Oct 29, 2008)

To clean old dirty fans,, I scrub them with soap or toothpaste using an old toothbrush,, then rinse them off in the shower, Blow then off with air & WOW there new again. No joke


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

well the system probaly wont be running today maybe though later tonight i started it and it worked fine then she started pissing fluid all over the place good thing i didnt have stuff in it i mean the mobo was bolted into the case but it started pouring out of the rad so it just got in the case the way i moved i think i got the guiness book of world records for the first hyper sonic papertowel flight.


----------



## TUngsten (Oct 29, 2008)

steelkane said:


> To clean old dirty fans,, I scrub them with soap or toothpaste using an old toothbrush,, then rinse them off in the shower, Blow then off with air & WOW there new again. No joke



I can just picture this at my house:
wife: What's taking you so long in the shower?
me: oh, I'm uh washing out my 80mm fans, hun!
wife: yeah right!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

subscribed 

looking good so far.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 29, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> well the system probaly wont be running today maybe though later tonight i started it and it worked fine then she started pissing fluid all over the place good thing i didnt have stuff in it i mean the mobo was bolted into the case but it started pouring out of the rad so it just got in the case the way i moved i think i got the guiness book of world records for the first hyper sonic papertowel flight.



wow that sucks i can imagine that, nothing got damaged though correct? (i hope)


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> wow that sucks i can imagine that, nothing got damaged though correct? (i hope)



well my rear fan might not work...but i dont think anything else got damaged the rig is in test mode their is no power hooked up and only the mobo and cpu are in the case..the mobo is bolted to the mobo tray and the cpu is under the block...but i havent hooked anything else up their arent even wires going to the mobo im just testing the system for leaks and trying to get all the air out (PITA) i hope nothings dead i dont think so but ill be crossing my fingures until she boots later tonight


----------



## jaxxxon (Oct 29, 2008)

totally off topic, but is there a need for a 56k warning these days?

Nice pics BTW


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2008)

jaxxxon said:


> totally off topic, but is there a need for a 56k warning these days?
> 
> Nice pics BTW



ya the orig rez of the pics is huge and when the page is loading they display full size before scaling and their are a few members that still run on 56k here (cant get better in their area)


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> well my rear fan might not work...but i dont think anything else got damaged the rig is in test mode their is no power hooked up and only the mobo and cpu are in the case..the mobo is bolted to the mobo tray and the cpu is under the block...but i havent hooked anything else up their arent even wires going to the mobo im just testing the system for leaks and trying to get all the air out (PITA) i hope nothings dead i dont think so but ill be crossing my fingures until she boots later tonight



good thing for testing


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

kk been runing her for a bit reset all the clamps and tightened the hosses bled the air and ran her with no hardware 45min and she's passing


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> kk been runing her for a bit reset all the clamps and tightened the hosses bled the air and ran her with no hardware 45min and she's passing



sounds like success, the first time i put in liquid cooling for a customer i was shaking the first time i ran it with the hardware in it. lol

good luck though


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> sounds like success, the first time i put in liquid cooling for a customer i was shaking the first time i ran it with the hardware in it. lol
> 
> good luck though



you sir have a reply in your psu thread as for me im going to put hardware in her when im done this cig.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

alright got the reply thanks for all the info there i mean it i was really lost lol

keep us updated on your epic installation.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> alright got the reply thanks for all the info there i mean it i was really lost lol
> 
> keep us updated on your epic installation.



o you bet its going to be all sorts of clean (should be with all the damn liquid spills) and it will run purty dude you should totally see how i mounted the rad intigration is so awsome


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> kk been runing her for a bit reset all the clamps and tightened the hosses bled the air and ran her with no hardware 45min and she's passing



good stuff! you wanna do it for a longer time though.. some people even do like 36 hours.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

pancho i'm sorry but i have to tell you your avatar really distracts me when i try to read your posts lol


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> o you bet its going to be all sorts of clean (should be with all the damn liquid spills) and it will run purty dude you should totally see how i mounted the rad intigration is so awsome



yah dude post a pic not 1mil x 1mil this time ok? lol thanks


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> pancho i'm sorry but i have to tell you your avatar really distracts me when i try to read your posts lol



distracts in what way?  

this was my old avvy, i just changed to the girl yesterday i think.
old avvy: 







ah yes.. tf2 solider girl


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

panchoman said:


> good stuff! you wanna do it for a longer time though.. some people even do like 36 hours.



i know but i got my GX2's i was going to run it for 24hours but  im willing to take the risk



SkyKast said:


> pancho i'm sorry but i have to tell you your avatar really distracts me when i try to read your posts lol



me too half the time i read half stare at his av for like 3 min every time i see a post of his i look at the av to see if it reveals more.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> yah dude post a pic not 1mil x 1mil this time ok? lol thanks



oooooooooooo ya gonna have to tell ya no on that one..and ill need you to come in sunday to so we can play catchup mkay?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 30, 2008)

Looking great so far bud! 

Subscribed! I love to watch builds!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i know but i got my GX2's i was going to run it for 24hours but  im willing to take the risk
> 
> 
> 
> me too half the time i read half stare at his av for like 3 min every time i see a post of his i look at the av to see if it reveals more.



i do occasionnally adjust it so your guess might be right


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> oooooooooooo ya gonna have to tell ya no on that one..and ill need you to come in sunday to so we can play catchup mkay?



not quite following ya on that one...


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> not quite following ya on that one...



office space?....dude srsly


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

i must just be dumb, i was talking about the dimentions of the picture, sorry but no clue what the hell ur talking about


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 30, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> i must just be dumb, i was talking about the dimentions of the picture, sorry but no clue what the hell ur talking about



Its a quote from the movie office space. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfY2...p://i3.ytimg.com/vi/FfY2qIsFxio/hqdefault.jpg


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2008)

panchoman said:


> good stuff! you wanna do it for a longer time though.. some people even do like 36 hours.



lol. I leak test for like 20minutes, _tops_. That's what warranties are for.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> lol. I leak test for like 20minutes, _tops_.



i just realized something... i haven't seen you or damulta blow up something so far.. preety good non hardware killing streak i must say... though i sorta miss your stories of frying with tecs and ripping ihs's off and what not.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2008)

panchoman said:


> i just realized something... i haven't seen you or damulta blow up something so far.. preety good non hardware killing streak i must say... though i sorta miss your stories of frying with tecs and ripping ihs's off and what not.



lol. Well, ACTUALLY, DaMulta has killed not one, but TWO QX9650's in the past couple months. Apparently, they're not too fond of CPU pll being set to 2.0V. 

And I have 3 dying Palit 8800GT Sonic 1GB cards on the way out. Those apparently don't like to be run at 1.7V. lol. That's why I put the 2900 back in the system for now.

I'd also keep your eyes peeled on my QX. I need to waterproof my board, get some dielectric grease, and buy some DICE for my DICE runs.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 30, 2008)

Subscribed you got the GX2's yet? I wanna see this baby in action.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

you should use this

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556082746.html


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> well my rear fan might not work...but i dont think anything else got damaged the rig is in test mode their is no power hooked up and only the mobo and cpu are in the case..the mobo is bolted to the mobo tray and the cpu is under the block...but i havent hooked anything else up their arent even wires going to the mobo im just testing the system for leaks and trying to get all the air out (PITA) i hope nothings dead i dont think so but ill be crossing my fingures until she boots later tonight



I told ya to keep those paper towels close!


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> lol. I leak test for like 20minutes, _tops_. That's what warranties are for.



hopefully that wont come back atchya one of these days

Edit: warranties dont cover the parts it fried only the cooling system itself.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> hopefully that wont come back atchya one of these days
> 
> Edit: warranties dont cover the parts it fried only the cooling system itself.



Nah. I've gotten pretty good at spotting potential leak points.

My rig stays stationary, so if it doesn't leak at first, it's fine. Whenever I move my rig, I always leak check before I fire it back up, tho.

As far as warranties. Funny how distilled water doesn't leave any traces.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> As far as warranties. Funny how distilled water doesn't leave any traces.



hahahaha smart man


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Subscribed you got the GX2's yet? I wanna see this baby in action.





Solaris17 said:


> Someones getting spanked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

GOd Damn Man!!! that shit better have a helluva PSU


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> GOd Damn Man!!! that shit better have a helluva PSU



1000w corsair


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> 1000w corsair



that'll do'er


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

hey solaris, thats sweet man.  So you say you got a chance on Fit or what???

He actually has his two 4870x2's paired together with a GTX 260, funny seen ATI/Nvidia together, but it seems to be working for him


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

other than looking sweet this will be a sick rig


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

^^^ got that right :Toast:


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

whats with the silence?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> whats with the silence?



His board took a crap.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> His board took a crap.



damn that sucks, so what was it again, a leak?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn that sucks, so what was it again, a leak?


I'm not sure, but I don't think it was a leak.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

jesus that sucks!!! i hope he has it warrantied or something


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I'm not sure, but I don't think it was a leak.



maybe Solaris himself might wanna chime in himself.


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

honestly if my board fried i wouldnt want to post about it but we'll see


----------



## Wile E (Oct 30, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> honestly if my board fried i wouldnt want to post about it but we'll see



lol. you don't know some of us around here. We're the types that post about it immediately, well, sometimes there's a delay when the failure was spectacular enough to warrant pics. lol.

Here's some examples of mine  :

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=41746
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=38153


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

^^^holy crap, that post about the TEC overheating is nuts


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 30, 2008)

Wile E said:


> lol. you don't know some of us around here. We're the types that post about it immediately, well, sometimes there's a delay when the failure was spectacular enough to warrant pics. lol.
> 
> Here's some examples of mine  :
> 
> ...



lol i guess i could understand that


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 31, 2008)

mobo craped the bed eta on new board 1 week it was a bad vdrop mod used solder not pencil couldent handle the current blew the voltage reg chip sorry hard to talk on phone back up rig might be up tomarrow server is down laptops go to work ill try to keep in touch will someone pm jesus tell him p5n is down ill pay if he is still intrested ill also give him the card tell him im sorry thnx guys see you on upside


----------



## SkyKast (Oct 31, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> mobo craped the bed eta on new board 1 week it was a bad vdrop mod used solder not pencil couldent handle the current blew the voltage reg chip sorry hard to talk on phone back up rig might be up tomarrow server is down laptops go to work ill try to keep in touch will someone pm jesus tell him p5n is down ill pay if he is still intrested ill also give him the card tell him im sorry thnx guys see you on upside



wow that blows dude whatever its not ganna stop you lol, mind giving a link so we can see what board you are getting as a replacement?


----------



## Triprift (Oct 31, 2008)

No good mon but like sky said that wont stop ya just like us Ozzies say "sheel be right mate"


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 31, 2008)

cant do links on phone replacment is 680i lt jesus might sell me evga 680i if he still wants to tell him i will try to pay if so i will have a total of 2 boards 1 all paid for eta next week


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 31, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey solaris, thats sweet man.  So you say you got a chance on Fit or what???
> 
> He actually has his two 4870x2's paired together with a GTX 260, funny seen ATI/Nvidia together, but it seems to be working for him



i have physx card and or  8800gts will match score


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 31, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i have physx card and or  8800gts will match score



cool, looks like we are on for some good benching 

Hope you get it all figured out soon dude.  Keep us posted.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 1, 2008)

@Solaris:  Sorry about the delay with my RMA.  I assume it will ship on monday and probably get to me by thursday.  I'll test as soon as I get it and then [assuming it's good] take to the post office, and you should have it the next week . . . oh shit!, I just noticed you live in Atlantis, I'm gonna have to bump the price up a few hundred bucks 

@everyone else:  Fear not, Solaris will have this 680i board of mine in due time, and with it he will engage in mortal kombat with fit!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 1, 2008)

theJesus said:


> @Solaris:  Sorry about the delay with my RMA.  I assume it will ship on monday and probably get to me by thursday.  I'll test as soon as I get it and then [assuming it's good] take to the post office, and you should have it the next week . . . oh shit!, I just noticed you live in Atlantis, I'm gonna have to bump the price up a few hundred bucks
> 
> @everyone else:  Fear not, Solaris will have this 680i board of mine in due time, and with it he will engage in mortal kombat with fit!



hahaha i just thanked jesus i love you man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2008)

the jesus


Man I can't remember what was the last time I saw mortal Kombat, thats one my favorite movies.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 1, 2008)

solaris, glad that with the help of "The Jesus" everything is working out dude.  hopefully you'll be up and running soon


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 1, 2008)

glad you got the RMA man


----------



## Wile E (Nov 1, 2008)

Praise be to Jesus. Amen!


----------



## Triprift (Nov 2, 2008)

Amen to that tpu without Sol is a scary place =/


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

its not in yet???


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 7, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> its not in yet???



negatory


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> negatory



gah how long do you think?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 7, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> gah how long do you think?



rufly <lol another week


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 7, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> rufly <lol another week



ahh ok

lol love the spelling


----------



## Triprift (Nov 8, 2008)

All this waiting NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2008)

i know!!! its rediculous 2 GX2's an E7200 a Q6600 all my sweet new HDD's etc and my mobo is borked!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

its so agrivating even to me lol I cant imagine how it is for you


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> its so agrivating even to me lol I cant imagine how it is for you



man ok so heres the story

i have 2 680i mobos on the way...however both will be another week....i ran out of $$ so i cant afford my I7 all i have is the 920 no ram or mobo.....1 of the 680's was going to the GF and one to her mom (i built them both systems) my mom in laws case is coming monday (she was getting my 8GB of mushkin) so now in order for the rig i build her to work she will need 1 of my sets of ram leaving me with 4GB however THAT is delayed because she was getting my GF's parts and then getting a 680i when my stuff came...but i will need the 680 because now i cant afford my new mobo etc...so now i have late reveiws 3 systems on hold numerous new parts on hold and now i have hings i cant sell because i have this huge list of parts i want to get ride of because their taking up space but some are in that rig and this rig and or going to be used in this and that rig its crazy and all the while i have my new 1TB i didnt get to play with yet 2 GX2's and my WC kit is all set up and ready for pictures so i can post them up here but i dont have a board or parts etc because everything will get here next week. INSANELY IRRITATING


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

wow I couldnt handle that lmao half way through reading that I had to start over lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> wow I couldnt handle that lmao half way through reading that I had to start over lol



haha basically it boild down to me being screwed roughly till like january


----------



## Triprift (Nov 8, 2008)

The fun never stops hey Sol


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

here here lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2008)

Triprift said:


> The fun never stops hey Sol



o god no my life is always moving everyday another barrier but my only way out was computers and now thats gone


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 8, 2008)

not gone just......on hold


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> not gone just......on hold



i wish you could OC time january is like me and my unborn kids lifetime away i think ill die b4 january


----------



## Triprift (Nov 8, 2008)

Are dont worry ya still got us Sol dont know if ud laugh or cry with that one


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Are dont worry ya still got us Sol dont know if ud laugh or cry with that one



hahahaha < no its good at least iv got you guys dude if i got banned or TPU became a barren waste zone id go cry for hours then kill myself


----------



## theJesus (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, you better not get banned then, cuz if you kill yourself before you buy my board . . . well, guess who gets a say in where you go when you're dead? ;p

I know how you feel though.  I finally got my rig back up after a couple months of it being on hold cuz my board died and I went through another 2 RMA boards that were both lemons; and conveniently losing my job at the same time.  So after not being able to figure out whether my psu (with voided warranty) or all the boards were bad, I gave up and used the last bits of my savings account to get a new board and psu.

Simultaneously, my parents' pc had the hdd fail and they bought a whole new pc.  So I figured I'd give the old one to my gf and let her buy a new hdd so I could set it up for her.  Go figure the board kills it and so I had to get her a new board and rma the hdd as well.  Got that done, but since my system had been down the whole time, she didn't get hers cuz I was using it.  And now when I got my new shit, I decided to re-do the wiring and swap heatsinks in hers before giving it to her, but the board died in there!

  Looks like we're both helping each other out Sol 

edit:  As bad as I think it is for me, I feel even worse for you cuz I couldn't imagine having all those systems on hold and being late for reviews.  I at least understand what it's like having new hardware just sitting there though, cuz my board died the same day I got my e7200


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2008)

^^^ damn dude, that is bad man.  You guys are doing good about it, I would have robbed a damn bank already and bought a whole new rig!!!

Stay strong Jesus and Solaris, we'll be here supporting


----------



## Wile E (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Sol, if it will help, I have a POS Intel DP35DP mATX mobo sitting here unused. It doesn't have any OC options at all, and can only use 1.8v ram, but it's OK for a non-oc system. It's yours for shipping, if you want it.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 9, 2008)

if he doesn't want it, then I do


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

lol every1 goes crazy when there is something for free


----------



## Triprift (Nov 9, 2008)

Whats going for free now  sorry been out all day


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hey Sol, if it will help, I have a POS Intel DP35DP mATX mobo sitting here unused. It doesn't have any OC options at all, and can only use 1.8v ram, but it's OK for a non-oc system. It's yours for shipping, if you want it.



wile e was offering this to Solaris


----------



## Triprift (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow what a bargain ofcourse being i wile e product its probably happy its still alive.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

lol this thread has kinda turned into where you just post your sob stories of frying mobos, GPUs CPUs and anything


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 9, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> lol this thread has kinda turned into where you just post your sob stories of frying mobos, GPUs CPUs and anything



yeah man.  I'm sure everybody has a story like that to post about.  But don't worry, before you know it, Solaris rig is up and running and whoring this thread with more posts from his WC setup


----------



## Wile E (Nov 9, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Wow what a bargain ofcourse being i wile e product its probably happy its still alive.



lol. It never had a chance to be fried. I couldn't find any voltmods for it to save my life.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to ask:

When last did any of you run a system completely stock?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 9, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> I have to ask:
> 
> When last did any of you run a system completely stock?



I honestly don't remember. I OCed my 386 back in the day. lol.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 9, 2008)

Wile E said:


> lol. It never had a chance to be fried. I couldn't find any voltmods for it to save my life.



ha, no volt mods means its junk to you lol


----------



## Wile E (Nov 10, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> ha, no volt mods means its junk to you lol



That about sums it up. lol.


----------



## wolf (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice so far Solaris, reckon it'll keep you happy for another few weeks?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Hey Sol, if it will help, I have a POS Intel DP35DP mATX mobo sitting here unused. It doesn't have any OC options at all, and can only use 1.8v ram, but it's OK for a non-oc system. It's yours for shipping, if you want it.



sure pm me


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 10, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> I have to ask:
> 
> When last did any of you run a system completely stock?



Wow, it's been a long time. Hell, I can't even keep my hands out of the bios on my kids simple game/surfing box. I mean, wtf. Like they need an OC'd system to play world of goo, barbie and bratz...LOL

I haven't run a stock system since 2004.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 10, 2008)

SWEEEEET!

Another work log to subscribe to, NICE!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2008)

got my 680i LT today will post ics later  still wating for my friend jesus to get his 680i back and then i will get that one..


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 10, 2008)

wohoooo finally!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> got my 680i LT today will post ics later  still wating for my friend jesus to get his 680i back and then i will get that one..



great news dude, told you things will get better soon


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 10, 2008)

scrapping WC for now my block leaks and i cant stop it and i have no idea why it does i need this rig running tonight so im draining the system. Ill rebuild and refill it when i have the fluid needed sorry all. it looked totally sick though rad was moun ted on the back directly behind the exaust hoses were hidden behind the enforcment rails in the case pump was directly behind the case and my rez was mounted on the stability bar going across the top so it looked like it was flating what didnt look cool was loozing about 4Oz of fluid in about 2sec i didnt enjoy that part of the build.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 11, 2008)

NOOOOOOO! 

Will you continue with the build once you've fixed the leak?


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> scrapping WC for now my block leaks and i cant stop it and i have no idea why it does i need this rig running tonight so im draining the system. Ill rebuild and refill it when i have the fluid needed sorry all. it looked totally sick though rad was moun ted on the back directly behind the exaust hoses were hidden behind the enforcment rails in the case pump was directly behind the case and my rez was mounted on the stability bar going across the top so it looked like it was flating what didnt look cool was loozing about 4Oz of fluid in about 2sec i didnt enjoy that part of the build.



Did you wrap the barbs in teflon tape?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> NOOOOOOO!
> 
> Will you continue with the build once you've fixed the leak?



no i will be building but i will be using air...then i will wait until i get cooling liquid again and try to rebuild.



Paulieg said:


> Did you wrap the barbs in teflon tape?



yup absolutely every thread every barb its only the block thats doing it im thinking that their is a vertical tear in the tube because tightening kinda helps it but it bleeds ALOT of fluid and the other has no problems.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2008)

damn solaris, its just not meant for you to go water man, sucks.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

that sucks lol whatever I cant wait to see it built water or no water!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2008)

Fixed the water!!! bad tube had a hole in it grqabbed another cut it to size retefloned the barps and clamped them back down were in buisiness boys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> Fixed the water!!! bad tube had a hole in it grqabbed another cut it to size retefloned the barps and clamped them back down were in buisiness boys!





Keep us posted dude, glad things finally took a turn into the bright side for ya bro


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Keep us posted dude, glad things finally took a turn into the bright side for ya bro



WOOHOOOOOO!! glad to hear it!

remember to keep us updated


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Keep us posted dude, glad things finally took a turn into the bright side for ya bro



thanks man i might have pics up late tonight but you guys have waited soooo long i want to make sure its all cleaned up and looking good because i feel i need to deliver an amazing experiance for all the suspense iv kept you guys in


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thanks man i might have pics up late tonight but you guys have waited soooo long i want to make sure its all cleaned up and looking good because i feel i need to deliver an amazing experiance for all the suspense iv kept you guys in



don't worry dude, I check this thread every five seconds.  I must have refreshed firefox at least over 500 times today hehehehe.  If I go to sleep, I check it before going to work the next morning hehehe.  I like to be on top of the forums.  Lots of interesting things happen on them .

At least give us a pic of the loop and stuff now man, come on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> don't worry dude, I check this thread every five seconds.  I must have refreshed firefox at least over 500 times today hehehehe.  If I go to sleep, I check it before going to work the next morning hehehe.  I like to be on top of the forums.  Lots of interesting things happen on them .
> 
> At least give us a pic of the loop and stuff now man, come on!!!!!!!!!



kk gimme a sec but she's in build stage remember that


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

yay! this will be good


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2008)

just got the mobo in







Rear mounter rad directly behind upper harddrive exaust fan






this is were the rez will hover via a stanless steqal bracket the bracket will screw into one of the support bar holes directly behind the cathode






sorry the pics look bad this is my point and shoot and not my reveiw cam i know it looks like crap and i apologise but i just got the water cooling fixed it will look a lot cooler in a few hours.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2008)

man, it looks like it will be looking good.  can't wait till its done.  So far so good dude, just try to do some cable management.  You look like you will have some work to do


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> man, it looks like it will be looking good.  can't wait till its done.  So far so good dude, just try to do some cable management.  You look like you will have some work to do



o i know thats why i have both my side panels off i have to get to work but the computer has been open for like a week so it got super messy i just finally got it all in like 30min ago and i got the mobo at like noon so iv been busy the cooling took a few hours


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> o i know thats why i have both my side panels off i have to get to work but the computer has been open for like a week so it got super messy i just finally got it all in like 30min ago and i got the mobo at like noon so iv been busy the cooling took a few hours



I bet dude.  Keep us posted man.  Looks like things finally going well


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

lookin good man, i agree with the cable management but I know how it is when you are just putting it all in.

only you know what the hell is where lol


----------



## theJesus (Nov 11, 2008)

Well my 680i came in today . . . and I'm sorry to ruin all the joy . . .

It was almost awesome, but I pretty much fail at life right now , along with Zalman's mounting mechanism, and EVGA for changing the capacitor layout since the first couple boards I had.  I think I know why I had a string of "bad" RMA boards now.  They started positioning the caps right where the screw to mount the cooler extends.  And of course, the caps are don't provide enough resistance for me to notice what's happening and the mounting bracket blocks them from view so I don't see it either.   I'll let the pics show what I mean:











CPU fan starts, and that's it


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

oh shit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^what he said


----------



## Binge (Nov 11, 2008)

Boned... ouch


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2008)

Is it going back for RMA, or do you feel like changing out a cap?


----------



## theJesus (Nov 11, 2008)

The worst part is that I can't even afford to RMA it again right now 

I think Sol might be better off heading over to ebay, unless he wants to try and fix this with a new cap.

edit:  I've never changed out a cap before, and I need a new soldering iron anyways.  Plus I'm not that 1337 with soldering.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 11, 2008)

theJesus said:


> The worst part is that I can't even afford to RMA it again right now
> 
> I think Sol might be better off heading over to ebay, unless he wants to try and fix this with a new cap.



I can almost guarantee he would at least try to fix it!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

that would be my guess


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 11, 2008)

ohh, that's big water block water pips


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2008)

Dude i want that board you cant go hooking me like a fish then trying to shake it off  dude i will pay for another RMA and still give you the amount you wanted for it . i want tha board and ill get it.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 11, 2008)

no one is stopping Sol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 11, 2008)

well, if you want to wait for the old board to get back to EVGA and then pay to RMA this one, then sure.  I wasn't trying to just shake the deal off, just didn't think you'd wanna wait that long.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2008)

theJesus said:


> well, if you want to wait for the old board to get back to EVGA and then pay to RMA this one, then sure.  I wasn't trying to just shake the deal off, just didn't think you'd wanna wait that long.





ure dude let me know 



o BTW 


LOL!!! the board powers up but wont post aaahahahahahahahahahaha o man DONE i am soooo done swapped procs tried 1 stick 2 stick 3 stick blue stick in varing slots that took like 45min iv checked for 4pin proc issues iv checked for shorting on the mobo plate iv tried 3diff cards and iv tried hitting it with a hammer boot on box boot in case no perfs all perfs i get pretty lights but no vid ooooo and you think thats good guess what? lol the mobo doesnt hve a speaker header or an onboard speaker the LT models were stripped of it o man i quite i think im going to smoke about 2 packs of ciggs bang my head up against a wall and then sleep for about 10 hours. after that im going to proceed to beat all my stuff with the sledge hammer in the basement and smoke some more.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

uh ooohh...


----------



## Triprift (Nov 12, 2008)

OMG you have got to be joking you have not had any luck Dave.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

remind me again why you want 680i boards?  I wouldn't be surprised if the one I just got was fail before I effed the cap.

btw, I was about to send the other one back today but they never sent me the damn e-mail with the RMA label I need to print out and put on the box.  I e-mailed 'em about it so hopefully I can get it out tomorrow.

edit:  I've had this tab open for a while before I posted, but wtf do we all check tpu at the same time of day?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

damn this really makes me want to stay away from volt modding =/


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

I've never volt-modded and still get all sorts of problems :/


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 12, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Well my 680i came in today . . . and I'm sorry to ruin all the joy . . .
> 
> It was almost awesome, but I pretty much fail at life right now , along with Zalman's mounting mechanism, and EVGA for changing the capacitor layout since the first couple boards I had.  I think I know why I had a string of "bad" RMA boards now.  They started positioning the caps right where the screw to mount the cooler extends.  And of course, the caps are don't provide enough resistance for me to notice what's happening and the mounting bracket blocks them from view so I don't see it either.   I'll let the pics show what I mean:
> 
> ...



I thought you were using the coolit TEC I sold you???


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

That's in my main rig, I didn't feel like taking it out


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

ha, that's what you get for being lazy then...I'm kidding


----------



## theJesus (Nov 12, 2008)

lol well I kinda didn't expect the cap layout to have changed from the first couple boards I owned, nor did I expect the screw to extend farther than it should.  After using the same cooler on the same board without it causing that problem before y'know . . . :/


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 12, 2008)

theJesus said:


> That's in my main rig, I didn't feel like taking it out



< no longer confused. Sorry about your board man!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 12, 2008)

theJesus said:


> lol well I kinda didn't expect the cap layout to have changed from the first couple boards I owned, nor did I expect the screw to extend farther than it should.  After using the same cooler on the same board without it causing that problem before y'know . . . :/



yes I understand what you are talking about I was just messin witchya


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2008)

System finished!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 20, 2008)

It's Alive


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> It's Alive



thanks man i think it looks pretty good to pics do it no justice im proud of the rez floating in the middle of the case personally and the rad mounted ino the back...the pump is behind the case on the floor snaking in.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

god damn man!!! that thing is AMAZING!

the was WELL worth the wait. I am really happy for ya dude you have something to be proud of there thats for sure!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> god damn man!!! that thing is AMAZING!
> 
> the was WELL worth the wait. I am really happy for ya dude you have something to be proud of there thats for sure!



thank you so much man


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 20, 2008)

Looking good, just need to work on some cable management. I'm sure you'll get to it though. Congrats for having it up and running.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Looking good, just need to work on some cable management. I'm sure you'll gwt to it though. Congrats for having it up and running.



its actually not as bad as it looks the wires are running along the bottom and then stuffed in the empty bays i just need to add a few zip ties


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thank you so much man



no problem that was a hell of a struggle but who told ya you could do it? the whole TPU community did. And we were right thank god...lol

he is right though CM would definitely add to it. Even if you just sleeved the wires...

*Edit*: is that panel fan intake or output?

*Edit2*: I was talking about the wires outside your case man, nice and neat inside but look at that room


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 20, 2008)

Doesn't look bad at all. I'm just picky about it when I have a large window.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> no problem that was a hell of a struggle but who told ya you could do it? the whole TPU community did. And we were right thank god...lol
> 
> he is right though CM would definitely add to it. Even if you just sleeved the wires...
> 
> Edit: is that panel fan intake or output?





rear rad is an exaust sucking out of case

on the other side of the rad on the inside of the case is my HDD fans also an exaust so basically im double flowing the rad

below the HDD cage is a 120mm exaust for the case

in the front is a 120mm intake

and that big 230mm fan is a side intake

their is also a 80mm exaust spout


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Doesn't look bad at all. I'm just picky about it when I have a large window.



me too i just need to find my clear zipties i dont want to use bright orange ones other than that im just glad it starts lol


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

wow youdont even need WC lol, jk


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> wow youdont even need WC lol, jk



lol i did it just to get with the times before my WC i had all those fans as well as a core contact freezer air cooler which had a 120mm fan


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 20, 2008)

Sol, Once you get comfortable running on water, you'll never go back.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Sol, Once you get comfortable running on water, you'll never go back.



i think so  im sweating a little but so far i like it


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i think so  im sweating a little but so far i like it



LOL I wouldn't be able to sleep I would have nightmares of a leak but that's just me cause I overthink things. I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2008)

hey solaris.  So far looks good bro.

I'm so glad you finally got it up and running.  You went through a lot bro.  8 pages worth of posting and you finally made it dude .

How you liking the water cooling so far ?


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

hey Sol post new temps man


----------



## Wile E (Nov 20, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Sol, Once you get comfortable running on water, you'll never go back.



Agree 100%. It's been the single best computer investment I have made to date. It will last for years worth of rebuilds. I think I need to throw a TEC back on my CPU now. lol.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 20, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> LOL I wouldn't be able to sleep I would have nightmares of a leak but that's just me cause I overthink things. I'm sure everything will be fine.



If you set it up right, and check it often for the first few hours, you get over the anxiety quick.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> If you set it up right, and check it often for the first few hours, you get over the anxiety quick.



True.

I was paranoid the first time too!

Once you check it a couple of times, it  all starts to go away little by little.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> hey Sol post new temps man



haha at 2.6Ghz on the quad i idle at about 45C i load a tad of 60 but this rooms ambient is someware in the low 40's



Wile E said:


> Agree 100%. It's been the single best computer investment I have made to date. It will last for years worth of rebuilds. I think I need to throw a TEC back on my CPU now. lol.



i want a TEC im thinking about doiong thet next and running the loop over that.



Paulieg said:


> If you set it up right, and check it often for the first few hours, you get over the anxiety quick.




ya im over it now it ran last night and everything was fine so 


Chicken Patty said:


> True.
> 
> I was paranoid the first time too!
> 
> Once you check it a couple of times, it  all starts to go away little by little.



haha i was checking it like every 5min


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

well nice success story although i am going to be sad to see this thread end


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> well nice success story although i am going to be sad to see this thread end



o it hasnt their will still be benchies i just switched out my quad (which wont oc in this board) with an E7200 which does 4.5ghz only problem is i didnt flash the bios before hand so now the rig doesnt boot and their is no F*%& way im taking it apart again so im seeing if i can order a new bios chip


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 20, 2008)

haha lazy


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 20, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> haha lazy



you have NOOOOOO idea how hard it is because my WC block is bolt through i dont have a screw system so i have to wrestle with my board to get them in because i need to apply pressure the board slips and stuff and im not doing that again now if it was a screw in WC kit i wouldnt have a problem but with this bolt through shit their is nooooo way. that and im out of thermal paste.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah bro I hate dismantling my WC setup.  I am on stock cooler now because I too lazy to put everything back in bro.  Get the BIOS chip hahaha


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah bro I hate dismantling my WC setup.  I am on stock cooler now because I too lazy to put everything back in bro.  Get the BIOS chip hahaha



ya i think ill overnight a bios chip if i decide not ot i _might_ decide to rebuild tomarrow but idk


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 21, 2008)

get over it and rebuild it lazy...I am just kidding 

I dont know what you said would make me want to overnight the chip instead of dismantling


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 21, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> get over it and rebuild it lazy...I am just kidding
> 
> I dont know what you said would make me want to overnight the chip instead of dismantling



already did she will run tonight  bios flashed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2008)

^^woot sol.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 21, 2008)

wow nice, way to want it

I cant wait to see what you bash this bios with


----------



## Wile E (Nov 21, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> you have NOOOOOO idea how hard it is because my WC block is bolt through i dont have a screw system so i have to wrestle with my board to get them in because i need to apply pressure the board slips and stuff and im not doing that again now if it was a screw in WC kit i wouldnt have a problem but with this bolt through shit their is nooooo way. that and im out of thermal paste.



Just get rid of your case. That's what I did. lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2008)

I just finished putting my water setup back in, stock cooler was letting the Phenom run a bit toasty, upwards of 60ºc under full load stress test, so i had to go water again.  He are two cell phone pics.  What do ya think Sol????

What you see under the pump is two small fans for now to temporarily hold it in place until I find something to put there that is nicer.  Think the install came out pretty darn good


----------



## Wile E (Nov 21, 2008)

I think you should put it back on the desk. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I think you should put it back on the desk. lol



hahaha, yeah bro, that was great, put fans all over the place, everything ran cool as hell.  But yeah, I will be getting a bench rig once i get out of debt which hopefully I start the new year free of that.  Then that of course will not be in a case


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 21, 2008)

thats really nice man im also loving the colors beautiful my machine is fucked i cant seem to figure it out...its BSODING like crazy then i rebuilt it...still BSODING the wort part is is that my temps are CRAZY!!! 55ºC in the bios.....sigh looks like another rebuild


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thats really nice man im also loving the colors beautiful my machine is fucked i cant seem to figure it out...its BSODING like crazy then i rebuilt it...still BSODING the wort part is is that my temps are CRAZY!!! 55ºC in the bios.....sigh looks like another rebuild



damn dude, and you said you flashed your bios already, have you triend default settings again?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn dude, and you said you flashed your bios already, have you triend default settings again?



ya like 400 million times and it BSODS like MAD!!! i mean the bios update fixed the CPU 8 pin issue (it would only boot if only the 4 pin was in not the 8) but it goes nuts no matter what...i mean i underclocked my E7200 to 1Ghz (left default voltage) if unplugged all ide drives (some said that a DVD drve and ide HDD on the same ribbon caused problems) im already running 1 2gig stick (vista pre SP1 has trouble installing with 4 or more gigs) and their at totally relaxed timings 5-5-5-18 2T as opposed to 5-4-4-12 and they run at 1.8v (have them set at 2v) and it bsods constanatly. idkwtf to do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ya like 400 million times and it BSODS like MAD!!! i mean the bios update fixed the CPU 8 pin issue (it would only boot if only the 4 pin was in not the 8) but it goes nuts no matter what...i mean i underclocked my E7200 to 1Ghz (left default voltage) if unplugged all ide drives (some said that a DVD drve and ide HDD on the same ribbon caused problems) im already running 1 2gig stick (vista pre SP1 has trouble installing with 4 or more gigs) and their at totally relaxed timings 5-5-5-18 2T as opposed to 5-4-4-12 and they run at 1.8v (have them set at 2v) and it bsods constanatly. idkwtf to do.



and its been doing it since you got it running on water, or did it run on water and then it started to BSOD?  Could it be the CPU block to tight?  If you tightened it down to much you can actually start to bend the board slightly and cause it to BSOD like crazy.  Why don't you try relaxing the mounts on the CPU block a bit and see if that helps


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 21, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> and its been doing it since you got it running on water, or did it run on water and then it started to BSOD?  Could it be the CPU block to tight?  If you tightened it down to much you can actually start to bend the board slightly and cause it to BSOD like crazy.  Why don't you try relaxing the mounts on the CPU block a bit and see if that helps



ill try it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> ill try it



k, keep us posted, i'm going to bed now, but I'll check in the morning before going to work, see what happened while I was gone . 

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey sol.  Did you check out your water block for the CPU if it was too tight.  I had overtightened mine and my firs stresstest had temps jump up to 72ºc.  I loosened the screws on the block a bit and they dropped over 20ºc.  Still high though,  I will re apply my thermal paste as I think that was the issue.  I got lazy and just didnt spread it, I dont think it covered all the cores.  I Will see when I re apply the paste again tonight.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 22, 2008)

it brought it down to like 43 at stock settings im gonna lossen them some more or re apply the paste


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> it brought it down to like 43 at stock settings im gonna lossen them some more or re apply the paste



I did that today and spread the paste evenly, now it maxes out like at 44-46ºc, still a bit high, but after a few days that the air pockets go out and the paste settles in, they will drop a bit more.  Trust me, i've disassembled my rig sooo many times, I know it by memory already.  All the air pockets out and the thermal paste settling in can drop your temps as much as 10ºc


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 22, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> I did that today and spread the paste evenly, now it maxes out like at 44-46ºc, still a bit high, but after a few days that the air pockets go out and the paste settles in, they will drop a bit more.  Trust me, i've disassembled my rig sooo many times, I know it by memory already.  All the air pockets out and the thermal paste settling in can drop your temps as much as 10ºc



really?! wow I never knew that always good to learn new stuff thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 22, 2008)

SkyKast said:


> really?! wow I never knew that always good to learn new stuff thanks



Yeah bro, right now if I dismount my rad and tilt it while everything is running, you'll see just massive amounts of air going into the tubing, just open the res cap and let them exit 

After a while you'll notice the temps drop a good amount.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 24, 2008)

So everything is working for ya Sol?  Your rig looks pretty nice, we should meet up at a lan and have our cases next to each other lol.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 24, 2008)

yup everythings going good  ya we deff should it would be totally awsome


----------



## theJesus (Nov 24, 2008)

Good to hear it   EVGA didn't friggin' ship the replacement 'til friday even though I submitted it at 7am on wednesday, so it should be here today.  So much for "next-day" :roll-eyes:.  If it comes early enough, I'll run it straight to the post office.  I have yet to receive a package from UPS before 5:30pm though .


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 24, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Good to hear it   EVGA didn't friggin' ship the replacement 'til friday even though I submitted it at 7am on wednesday, so it should be here today.  So much for "next-day" :roll-eyes:.  If it comes early enough, I'll run it straight to the post office.  I have yet to receive a package from UPS before 5:30pm though .



it means 1 day after processed and shiped I think, I dont think the handleing is included


----------



## theJesus (Nov 25, 2008)

Right, and if EVGA had actually shipped wednesday night or thursday morning, I would've had it last friday.  Oh well, got it today and mailed it out to Sol, so all's good now.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 25, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Right, and if EVGA had actually shipped wednesday night or thursday morning, I would've had it last friday.  Oh well, got it today and mailed it out to Sol, so all's good now.



good news


----------

